# zum kotzen ...



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. jeden Mittwoch einfach nur noch das selbe .. immer wird Rajaxx *Realm Schattenbrand* irgendwelchen erweiterten Arbeiten unterzogen ohne das wir eine entschädigung bekommen.
Jedesmal müssen wir mit 2-9h+ rechnen nur weil die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen diesen scheiss Server zum laufen zu bekommen... 
Ich persönlich werde mich jetzt bei Blizz beschweren .. und verlange freetime / kostenfreien Realmchange zumal das jetzt schon der 4. Mittwoch in folge ist wo wir länger warten.
Was meint ihr dazu? 
Kotzt es euch auch an?

Würde gern mal eure meinung dazu lesen / hören.


----------



## Riane (28. Mai 2008)

zum Glück geh ich Mittwochs Arbeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein gott ist es denn wirklich so schlimm mal ein paar stunden kein wow zu spielen ? 
kann da nur den kopf schuetteln


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> mein gott ist es denn wirklich so schlimm mal ein paar stunden kein wow zu spielen ?
> kann da nur den kopf schuetteln




Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mycrip (28. Mai 2008)

mimimi :'(


----------



## Scyen (28. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> zum Glück geh ich Mittwochs Arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2008)

Sei froh, daß was gemacht wird. Es scheint ja was nicht in Ordnung zu sein... wenn sies lassen wird das Spiel auf eurem Realmpool bald unspielbar sein, dann wär das geschrei noch größer. Also lieber 3-4 Stunden länger nicht spielen können und den Rest der zeit lagfrei(er) spielen können.


----------



## riggedi (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also ich kenne jetzt nicht die genauen Umstände, was Rajaxx angeht, aber prinzipiell sind alle europäischen Server Mittwochs des öfteren mal unten, wegen Wartungsarbeiten. Ich vertreib mir die Zeit an der Arbeit - da gibts zwar keine Epics, aber zumindest ein wenig Gold am Ende des Monats.

Riggedi


----------



## Flavia_Nina (28. Mai 2008)

Nein, das ich nicht spielen kann find ich nicht schlimm - dass Blizzard behauptet, dass wir uns nur einen bilden, dass es immer wieder Schattenbrand ist, das finde ich schlimm. Ich meine schön und gut, dass die Server gewartet werden müssen und aber warum ist es immer genau dieser Realm, wo es dann stundenlang dauert und es nicht mal eine Erklärung gibt? Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es danach besser laufen würde, die Latenzprobleme weniger werden oder so etwas. Natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass das alles ein riesen Aufwand ist und sicher im Grunde gut gemacht wird - nur letztendlich bezahlen wir dafür auch....


----------



## Riane (28. Mai 2008)

Du bekommst Gold Riggedi? Oo


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> /sign




kann ich auch nur unterschreiben, auch wenn es sicherlich ärgerlich ist. Aber mein gott Mittwoch ist doch bekannt das es da immer mal wieder probs gibt


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Mai 2008)

Sei froh!! 
An eurem Server arbeiten sie wenigstens, davon träum ich auf meinem Realmpool


----------



## Exo1337 (28. Mai 2008)

schomma ausm fenster geschaut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute is abartig geiles wetter...raus gehn FTW!! mimimi


----------



## Nicolay77 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh lieber arbeiten. Wenn du nen einigermaßen guten Job hast, dann verdienst du in der Zeit mehr
als du an "Gametime" verlierst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (28. Mai 2008)

keine ahnung aber schon das letzte mal hat es genervt - es sollte um 15! uhr erreichbar sein, letztendendes wars dann 22 uhr ( anstatt 11 uhr wie alle anderen)

also schattenbrand ist schon ein gef... realmpool.

mal gespannt wie lange es heute dauert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich kenne jetzt nicht die genauen Umstände, was Rajaxx angeht, aber prinzipiell sind alle europäischen Server Mittwochs des öfteren mal unten, wegen Wartungsarbeiten. Ich vertreib mir die Zeit an der Arbeit - da gibts zwar keine Epics, aber zumindest *ein wenig Gold *am Ende des Monats.
> 
> Riggedi



ich seh Riggedi direkt vor mir mit ner Latzhose und Strohhut am Clondyke, ein großes rundes Sieb in der Hand  und am Nuggets schürfen. (Das Notebook mit WOW daneben)


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

2jobs .. und heute auch mal Frei habe ... und ja ich sehe das Wetter oO...


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

Rofl ich wäre dafür du suchst dir mal noch ne andere Beschäftigung!

Wie wäre es mit arbeiten! oder?(gerade gelesen 2 jobs und heute mal frei sag mal warum dann die aussage das es die letzen vier wochen schon so war? jeder mittwoch frei?)




P.s: beschweren hilft da ungemein!(vorallem wenn es angekündigt ist das es längere Arbeiten daran gibt)(im allgemeinen entscheidet blizz selbstständig bei sowas ob es mal einen oder 2 tage free gibt)





Minnimi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

erstens das und zweits wer ist den so geil auf das zocken bei so einem sau geilen wetter? 
Ich arbeite zwar nur bis um 14.30 aber bin dann noch lange nicht zu hause um mich über so einen schmarn aufzuregen. 
ich denke wenn man am abend immer noch net zocken kann ok kann man mal meckern. Aber es ist doch allgemein bekannt das es Mittwochs immer probs gibt


----------



## dobro (28. Mai 2008)

Also Freetime würd ich jetzt nicht verlangen, is ja nciht so dass du jeden Tag 24 Stunden spielst und genau jetzt die dir das nehmen, is halt so dass du nur an nem Zeitpuntk zoggen möchtest wos halt net geht. Und kostenlosen Realm Trans wäre auch Sinnlos, da bestimmt jeder Realmpool mal längere Wartungsarbeiten haben wird =)


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

einmal längere Wartungsarbeiten sind ok .. 2 mal geht auch noch .. aber nicht jeden verkackten Mittwoch .. bzw. sollten sie doch gleich schreiben das sie von 3-21Uhr den erweitert warten und nicht immer rauszögern ..


----------



## Cressy (28. Mai 2008)

Blizz gibt dir keine Gametime zurück das ist fakt...
Da sie ankündigen das es Serverarbeiten gibt und wenn sich da mal was verlängert, sei es wie bei dir jetzt schon die 4. woche dann hat blizz denk ich das recht dazu da wie schon erwähnt etwas anscheinend nicht in Ordnung ist!


----------



## wachhabender (28. Mai 2008)

ich nehme mal an die arbeiten an einem neuen "error#???"..nach dem #134er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuBu (28. Mai 2008)

geb dem TE da absolut recht.
meine gilde steht im moment vor illidan und wir raiden 5 tage die woche, ein raidtag davon ist nunmal mittwochs. letzte woche haben wir durch den ausfall am mittwoch unser kontigent nicht geschafft und hatten keine trys an illidan. sowas nervt, wenn man gerade soweit gekommen ist und dann wegen des realmpools nich weiter machen kann. bin auch schwer dafür, dass sie uns 1-2 tage kostenlos geben...


----------



## Cressy (28. Mai 2008)

Cressy schrieb:


> Blizz gibt dir eine Gametime zurück das ist fakt...
> Da sie ankündigen das es Serverarbeiten gibt und wenn sich da mal was verlängert, sei es wie bei dir jetzt schon die 4. woche dann hat blizz denk ich das recht dazu da wie schon erwähnt etwas anscheinend nicht in Ordnung ist!


----------



## Snatas (28. Mai 2008)

ärgerlich sicher, aber hej Sommer, Arbeit, Freunde... es gibt schlimmeres...
Ich denke ja nicht das sich Blizzard um Deine Beschwerde nen riesen Kopf machen wird, aber nur zu, is ja Dein gutes Recht.


----------



## metalmonster2 (28. Mai 2008)

also das es heute wieder lange dauet ist diesmal wirklich alles andere als schönn vorallem weil ich gestern 70 geworden bi das wetter sau geil ich kann net raus kann net laufen wegen ufall kozt noch mehr an


----------



## Rakanisha (28. Mai 2008)

also ich muß spikeye mal recht geben. 

bei daoc war es immer noch selbstverständlich, dass wenn 1 server ausviel es sofort freetime gab.

und diese komentare von wegen "mimi" und "hast kein rl" könnt ihr euch sparen. er bezahlt geld dafür das er spielen kann. und wenn er mittwochs URLAUB hat und dann der server den halben tag down ist, ist das schon ärgerlich. vorallem für leute wie ich, die nicht viel zeit zum spielen haben, und dann wenn man zeit hat, der server nicht online ist.

aber blizz kanns ja machen, die wissen haargenau das die leute ihr abo nicht kündigen werden. daher wird sich da wohl kaum was ändern. zumal ich glaube, das in den agb's irgendwas steht, das blizz nicht verpflichtet ist die server 24/7 am laufen zu halten.


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich nur .. ob ihr genauso reagieren würdet wenn euer Auto in der Werkstatt steht und es um euer Geld geht!? 
Oder eure Firmenpage ist Down *mit ankündigung jedoch mit Verlängerung* egal wie man es sieht .. Blizz ist im endefekt einen Vertrag eingegangen an den der Spieler & Blizz sich halten muss .. es ist eine Dientsleistung etc pp .. was das bedeutet könnt ihr euch ja mal bei Google.de rausziehen!


----------



## Cressy (28. Mai 2008)

Klar du hast recht im Endeffekt sollten sie sich daran halten, aber Blizzard verspricht nicht das ihre server immer zu 100% voll funktionsfähig sind!


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

Rakanisha schrieb:


> also ich muß spikeye mal recht geben.
> 
> bei daoc war es immer noch selbstverständlich, dass wenn 1 server ausviel es sofort freetime gab.
> 
> ...





Mh sollten sie die arbeiten bei euch lassen will ich aber keine minimi chats lesen das ihr vor illi steht und er verbugt ist ihr alle wipt und und und hört doch auf ihr zahlt nicht dafür um alleine eine recht auf das spielen zu haben : solltet euch mal zeit nehmen und euch mal ein wenig belesen in sachen patch und reparbeiten dann erspart ihr einigen leuten hier viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Mai 2008)

Um mal einen kurzen Seitenhieb gegen gewisse Flamer bei anderen MMOGs zu geben: 

„Boah, wie scheiße ist denn xy. WoW hatte schon in der Beta nie Probleme und seit Release nie Laggs, Bugs oder Serverdowns.“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatas (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur .. ob ihr genauso reagieren würdet wenn euer Auto in der Werkstatt steht und es um euer Geld geht!?
> Oder eure Firmenpage ist Down *mit ankündigung jedoch mit Verlängerung* egal wie man es sieht .. Blizz ist im endefekt einen Vertrag eingegangen an den der Spieler & Blizz sich halten muss .. es ist eine Dientsleistung etc pp .. was das bedeutet könnt ihr euch ja mal bei Google.de rausziehen!



Sicher, nur ich denke mal das es sicher in den Nutzerbedingungen, auf die ja jeder der das Spiel spielt auch eingegangen ist, Punkte gibt wo sich Blizzard abgesichert hat. Ich muss gestehen ich habe sie nie ausführlich gelesen, weil mich sowas eben nicht so auf die Palme bringt.


----------



## Renzah (28. Mai 2008)

mann kann sich auch über jeden scheiß aufregen...na und dann is der realm halt mal ein paar stunden länger down da wäre sowieso nichts los zu der zeit


----------



## Moronic (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mimimi...

Geh arbeiten oder versuch was gleichwertig Sinnvolles zutun Suchti.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

lol wow machst doch eh nicht mehr das spiel ist tot such dir was neues


----------



## Borberat (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, ich geh zwar auch Mittwochs arbeiten, die könnten mir den Realm auch 12 Stunden sperren, aber das problem von einer anderen Seite betrachtet hast du mindestens eine gegenleistung an Freetime zu bekommen. Früher gab es mal so eine Klausel in den AGB das Blizz dir automatisch die Freetime gutschreibt, aber ich würd das an deiner Stelle mal eben durchlesen, die haben da ja seit BC einiges geändert.

Und geniale Kommentare wie "mimimi" lol^^ mehr als 2 Buchtaben würde dem tleinen tehirn wohl weh tun oder ;?)

Früher hat man wenigstens einfach SPAM! geschrieben wenn man sinnlos seine Beiträge erhöhen wollte...


----------



## Pi91 (28. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sei froh!!
> An eurem Server arbeiten sie wenigstens, davon träum ich auf meinem Realmpool


Sturmangriff?
Und ja, bin auch auf Schattenbrand, letzten Mittwoch gingen die Realms erst 23 Uhr on, da hats mich aber nicht gestört, war eh nicht da^^


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Also man kann das Problem so und so sehen. Ohrensammler hat schon recht damit das man froh sein kann, wenn Blizzard an "unserem" Server arbeitet. Würde es mich sosehr stören, dann würde ich meinen Char transferieren, oder auf einem anderen Realm einen kleinen Twink spielen. Wenn einem der Raidtag versaut wird ist dies natürlich sehr nervig, aber das ist auf Rajaxx ja mittlerweile bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur hofft man jedes mal das dies der letzte Mittwoch war an dem man eine verlängerte Downtime in kauf nehmen musste. Nun da ich noch jung bin *hust* werde ich es wohl noch erleben mich Mittwochs mal zu gewohnten Zeiten einloggen zu können. 

- Ja ich arbeite.

- Ja ich genieße das schöne Wetter.

- Ja ich spiele gerne WoW.

- Ja ich hab mich verlaufen und bin auf Rajaxx gelandet.


mfg Evil


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Mimimi...
> 
> Geh arbeiten oder versuch was gleichwertig Sinnvolles zutun Suchti.




Wenn du nen bisschen lesen könntest und dein Hirn einschalten würdest .. würdest evtl. solche sinnlosen comments unterlassen .. OMG! ZUM 2. MAL ich habe 2 JOBS und habe heute URLAUB! man man man .. so ein dummes geflame ...


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur .. ob ihr genauso reagieren würdet wenn euer Auto in der Werkstatt steht und es um euer Geld geht!?
> Oder eure Firmenpage ist Down *mit ankündigung jedoch mit Verlängerung* egal wie man es sieht .. Blizz ist im endefekt einen Vertrag eingegangen an den der Spieler & Blizz sich halten muss .. es ist eine Dientsleistung etc pp .. was das bedeutet könnt ihr euch ja mal bei Google.de rausziehen!





jetzt wird hinten dicker wie vorn!

Wo bitte steht das blizz im vertrag dir eine garantie gibt nonstop 30 tage im mon 24h am tag erreichbar zu sein?

Und noch einmal Blizz entscheidet sich da selbst ob es freetime gibt oder net.(so war es immer und so wird es weiter sein)

Und die andeutung mit dem auto kannst dir sparen!(wäre ja super ich holle meine auto ab (sagen wir mal ein scheiben wechsel wegen steinschlag)fahre danach richtung norden also autobahn und nach 150 kilometern ruft mich der mechaniker an und sagt!(ach ja was ich noch sagen wollte die bremsen funzen nicht mehr aber war ja vertaglich net ausgemacht das wir die reppen sollen so haben wir es gelassen dachten das fällt schon auf!)

Zum guten ende gibt es bei deinen anmerkungen die kleine klausel das du sagen kannst ich möchte bis dahin und wenn nicht dann gibt es vertagsstrafe!

aber ist ja ok es ist ärgerlich das wenn man frei hat net zocken kann aber neu ist das net das mittwochs gepatscht wird und den gibt es ja noch die möglichkeit zuwechseln gell


----------



## Zdam (28. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch der meinung, dass es ne entschädigung geben sollte.
wenn ich 3 stunden später zur arbeit komme, gibts halt auch weniger geld, warum sollte das bei wow anders sei?
wartungsarbeiten sind ja schön und gut, aber im endeffekt weiß niemand was blizzard da eigentlich gemacht hat in den 3 stunden in denen sie länger am realm gearbeitet haben. 
da wird man dann immer weiter vertröstet, bis man dann irgendwann abends mal spielen kann.
die wartungsarbeiten werden ja eigentlich geplant, und dass auf schattenbrand nicht alles in ordnung ist fällt erst auf wenn man mit den arbeiten anfängt??!! 
ich bin dafür dass die stunden, welche die wartungsarbeiten (bis 11 uhr) überschreiten, den spielern gutgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Franklyn (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich sage nur "Never play on patchday" ( alte DAOC-Weisheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Da wars Freitags halt immer so..aber man wusste es ja..von daher net schlimm  ..sie machen
das ja auch bestimmt nicht, um die Leute auf dem Realm zu ärgern ( hoffe ich zumindest )


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Wenn du nen bisschen lesen könntest und dein Hirn einschalten würdest .. würdest evtl. solche sinnlosen comments unterlassen .. OMG! ZUM 2. MAL ich habe 2 JOBS und habe heute URLAUB! man man man .. so ein dummes geflame ...



Hm.. dann kann ich es nur allzu gut verstehen, warum du dich aufregst, dass der Sever zum vierten mal in Folge (?!) erweiterte Arbeiten hat.. Ja frag doch mal bei Blizz an wegen Freetime, irgendwas müssen sie doch machen um das wieder auszugleichen.. echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Kyreen (28. Mai 2008)

Vom Prinzip her versteh ich dich... aber sehs halt mal so:
Blizzard kümmert sich darum das auch DU möglichst problemlos spielen kannst... oder willst du lieber Probleme  haben beim Spielen, als mal einen Mittwoch Reallife zu looten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann nehm dir Mittwoch bis 18 Uhr was anderes vor....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann brauchst du auch net kotzen -.-



> Da wars Freitags



Freu dich das es bei WoW Mittwochs ist^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2008)

Zdam schrieb:


> ich bin auch der meinung, dass es ne entschädigung geben sollte.
> wenn ich 3 stunden später zur arbeit komme, gibts halt auch weniger geld, warum sollte das bei wow anders sei?
> wartungsarbeiten sind ja schön und gut, aber im endeffekt weiß niemand was blizzard da eigentlich gemacht hat in den 3 stunden in denen sie länger am realm gearbeitet haben.
> da wird man dann immer weiter vertröstet, bis man dann irgendwann abends mal spielen kann.
> ...




Genaaaaauuuuuu... die haben bestimmt nur in der Ecke gesessen und Kaffee getrunken und gar nicht gearbeitet und somit haben sie sich das Geld, was wir ehrlich hart arbeitenden Bürger verdient haben auch nicht verdient!

Die verlängerten Wartungszeiten waren mind. seit gestern angekündigt und ja, was kaput ist merkt man erst, wenn man es genauer untersuchen kann und dazu müssen meist die Server runtergefahren sein. Wenn es was anderes ist als man vermutet hat dauert es halt länger.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Kyreen schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her versteh ich dich... aber sehs halt mal so:
> Blizzard kümmert sich darum das auch DU möglichst problemlos spielen kannst... oder willst du lieber Probleme  haben beim Spielen, als mal einen Mittwoch Reallife zu looten?
> 
> 
> ...



Na aber wenn die dran arbeiten und dafür so lange brauchen.. was ärgert einen dann mehr, ein leichtes laggen (oder was auch immer ihr für Probleme da habt) oder dass die Sever überhaupt nicht zu erreichen sind... :>


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

ehm der server rajaxx soweit ich weis ist das erst die 2te woche wo der solange down ist oder täusche ich mich?

und an einem tag wo halt der server down ist kann man was anderes machen RL oder anderer server

mfg


----------



## Kawock (28. Mai 2008)

Ich geb Ihm Recht. - Das gleiche würd ich auch machen, wenn mein Internet Provider down wäre.
Jetzt überlegt mal, ich zahle 30Eur für einen Internetanschluß, im Monat, also sagen wir mal gut 1Eur/Tag. Jetzt überlegt mal, wenn Ihr 4-5 Tage kein Internet habt, das sind 4-5 Eur. Dann noch, was sich vielleicht nicht wirklich bemerkbar macht, WoW. 13Eur/Monat das sind ~0,43/Tag. Das sind dann auf 5 Tage 7,15Eur die Ihr zum Fenster rausgeschmisse habt, würdet Ihr euch dann nicht angekotzt fühlen ? 

[ironie ON]
Auch die Stundenkosten von 0,018Eur sind nicht zu verachten, sowas summiert sich! 


So far* Flame on!


----------



## sk4t (28. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> zum Glück geh ich Mittwochs Arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollte ich auch schreiben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deshalb
/sign


----------



## ImmortalChaos (28. Mai 2008)

wenn ich 30 tage pro monat rechne = 720 std.

13 (euro) : 720 (std) = 0,018 euro für eine stunde

das mal, jetzt sind wir mal großzügig, 10 st. sind sage und schreibe 0,18 cent.......das arme geld :O
aber natürlich ist es nicht schön ständig längere down-zeiten hinzunehemen



Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich warte lieber länger bis die Probleme behoben sind, als das ich mit 10 Mann in der Ini stehe und dann nach dem Standbild sich die Truppe beim Geistheiler wiederfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut ich persöhnlich habe keine Probleme mit Lags oder Latenz, aber viele andere !


----------



## Valleron (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jetzt reg dich nicht so auf. Letztes Jahr war regelmäßig Shattrath down. Da konnte ich auch nicht spielen. Seit dem hab ich noch Chars auf anderen Servern als Ausweichlösung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Naja.. ich wünsch euch auf alle Fälle, dass es was bringt und dass Blizz euch Freetime gewährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> jetzt wird hinten dicker wie vorn!
> 
> Wo bitte steht das blizz im vertrag dir eine garantie gibt nonstop 30 tage im mon 24h am tag erreichbar zu sein?
> 
> ...



Nun mal ein Auszug für die Unwissenden wo denn der Vertrag ist!?

Online-Spiele (genauer wohl Massive Multiplayer Online Games oder kurz MMORPG) sind für Spielehersteller und Spieler gleichermaßen interessant: Der Hersteller verdient nicht nur beim erstmaligen Verkauf des Spiels über die Ladentheke, sondern auch an in der Regel monatlichen Abo-Gebühren für das Bereithalten des “Spielbretts” im Internet. Der Spieler kann dafür im Gegenzug die Vorzüge einer im Grundsatz unendlichen Spielewelt genießen, in der er auf “reale” Kontrahenten und Mitstreiter stößt.

Eines dieser Online-Spiele ist World Of Warcraft. Hersteller Blizzard gestattet jedem Käufer nach dem Kauf des Spielepakets für einen Monat die kostenlose Nutzung der Online-Spielewelt, danach ist der Abschluss eines Abos mit einer Vertragslaufzeit von einem, drei oder sechs Monaten fällig.

Der “Haken” des Abo-Modells: Nur in den Zahlungsbestimmungen wird darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das Abo nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit automatisch um die jeweils gewählte Vertragsdauer verlängert, wenn der Nutzer nicht vorher kündigt.


Wer die Zahlungsbestimmungen nicht gelesen hat, fragt sich - wie einige Leser des law blog - , ob eine solche automatische Aboverlängerung “versteckt” in den Zahlungsbestimmungen zulässig ist. Die Antwort fällt bei “World Of Warcraft” eindeutig aus: ja.

Die Zahlungsbestimmungen von Blizzard sind Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AG iSv § 305 Abs. 1 BGB. Entsprechend den von der Rechtsprechung zur Einbeziehung von AGB im Internet entwickelten Grundsätzen ist vor Abschluss des Abos durch einen als Link ausgestalteten deutlichen Hinweis darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass dem Abo die Zahlungsbestimmungen zugrunde liegen. Damit ist auch den Anforderungen an eine wirksame Einbeziehung der AGB nach § 305 Abs. 2 BGB Rechnung getragen worden, zumal der Kunde auch noch ein Häkchen vor die Zeile “Ich habe die folgenden Zahlungsbestimmungen gelesen und stimme diesen Zahlungsbedingungen zu” setzen muss.

In den Zahlungsbestimmungen selbst wird gleich dreimal darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das Abo automatisch um eine weitere Abo-Periode verlängert. Eine solche Verlängerung ist weder überraschend noch mehrdeutig (§ 305c BG und damit in AGB ohne weiteres zulässig. Auch inhaltlich verstößt die automatische Verlängerung trotz des missglückten Hinweises auf die “Möglichkeit zur Vereinfachung der Abonnementverwaltung” nicht gegen die in den §§ 307 bis 309 BGB vorgegebenen Schranken für AGB, zumal der Kunde bis zur letzten Minute seiner Abo-Dauer den Abo-Vertrag noch kündigen und damit die automatische Verlängerun verhindern kann.

In Schwierigkeiten könnte Blizzard aber unter einem ganz anderen Gesichtspunkt kommen:

Der Hersteller verkauft dem Kunden nämlich hier nicht nur ein Online-Spiel, dessen Nutzungsbestimmungen (Teil 1 | Teil 2) detailliert geregelt sind. Zugleich wird dem Kunden aber auch eine Nutzungsmöglichkeit am “Spielbrett” im Internet, sprich an der dort zur Realisierung des Online-Spiels bereitgehaltenen Hard- und Software, eingeräumt.

Damit erbringt Blizzard aber auch eine Dienstleistung, die nach § 312b Abs. 1 BGB Gegenstand eines über das Internet abgeschlossenen Fernabsatzvertrags ist (die Ausnahmetatbestände des § 312b Abs. 3 BGB greifen nicht).

Bei Fernabsatzverträgen gewährt § 312d Abs. 1 BGB jedem Verbraucher ein Widerrufsrecht. Hier wird gerne übersehen, dass ein Widerrufsrecht nicht nur bei der Lieferung von Waren, sondern eben auch bei der Erbringung von Dienstleistungen bestehen kann. Da ein Online-Spiel im Regelfall nicht zum Zweck der gewerblichen Tätigkeit abgeschlossen wird (siehe § 13 BG, dürfte auch nahezu jeder Spieler ein Verbraucher sein.

Folge: Mit Abschluss des Abo-Vertrags wäre den Spielern ein Widerrufsrecht einzuräumen gewesen, worauf - zumindest nach unserer Kenntnis - nicht hingewiesen wurde. Ohne Hinweis erlöscht aber selbst mit Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung (hier also das Abo) das Widerrufsrecht nicht, sodass es ggf. auch nach Wochen oder Monaten und auch nach der automatischen Verlängerung noch ausgeübt werden könnte.

Nach Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts sind aber nicht nur die jeweils erbrachten Leistungen zurückzugewähren, sondern vielmehr wird auch der zuvor wirksame Vertrag wegen des Widerrufs unwirksam (siehe §§ 357 Abs. 1, 355 Abs. 1 BG. Blizzard hätte damit also zwar zunächst wirksam über die Zahlungsbestimmungen das Abo automatisch verlängert, der Kunde könnte sich aber über das Widerrufsrecht von seinem Abo wieder lösen.

Hier kann man sicherlich darüber streiten, ob für die bereits in Anspruch genommenen Aboleistungen eine Rückabwicklung noch möglich ist oder der Kunde nicht in jedem Fall für die von Blizzard erbrachten Dienstleistungen ohnehin Wertersatz in Höhe der Abogebühren zu zahlen hätte - für die Zukunft jedenfalls wäre der Kunde ab dem Tag der Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts von seinen Abo-Gebühren befreit.


----------



## Thoralfus (28. Mai 2008)

sind die wartungsarbeiten nicht eh dann wenn man normalerweise arbeitet bzw schule hat ?

von schichtarbeitern mal abgesehen.

falls du gerade urlaub  machst, machen  die des ganz bestimmt nur für dich *verschwörungstheorie auspack*


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> Jetzt reg dich nicht so auf. Letztes Jahr war regelmäßig Shattrath down. Da konnte ich auch nicht spielen. Seit dem hab ich noch Chars auf anderen Servern als Ausweichlösung.




Bitte erinner mich nicht, ich komme von Shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<hatte diese Zeit schon verdrängt, nun vermisse ich den Server, muss mal meinen alten Schurken reaktivieren>


----------



## Pi91 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja.. ich wünsch euch auf alle Fälle, dass es was bringt und dass Blizz euch Freetime gewährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gabs die letzten Male, als die Server bis 23 Uhr(zumindest Tirion, Rest 22.30) down waren auch nicht... thx Blizz!


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann euch verstehen, ich spiele ja selbst im Realmpool Schattenbrand (Der abyssische Rat), allerdings verstehe ich auch, das Wartungsarbeiten nunmal länger andauern können. Ausserdem hat der Rat das mal bitter nötig, denn in der letzten Zeit ist dor wohl häufiger die "ganze" Scherbenwelt abgestürtzt.

Also regt euch nicht so auf, einfach abwarten, vielleicht wird Blizzard ja eine kleine entschädigung rausrücken!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

sry für doppelpost.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL, schon mal drann gedacht das die Wartung im Preis schon eingepflegt sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ohne wartungszeit würdes du vielleich nicht 13 sondern 17 Euro zahen. Mal davon abgesehen, das du möglicherweise ohne Wartung noch öfters warten musst weil etwas  kaputt gegangen ist und die Reparatur länger dauern würde. 
Bis wohl schon süchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (28. Mai 2008)

mich würde ja mal deine grundlagen interessiern warum du drauf abstellst des ein fernabsatzvertrag ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und warum bestimmte ausnahmen da nicht greifen ?


----------



## Priestheal (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja zum glück nicht auf deinem server tut mir aber leid für dich ich weiss dass solche überlangen wartungsarbeiten ziemlich nerven können man muss sich aber damit abfinden oder wie du sich bei blizzard beschweren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zdam (28. Mai 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL, schon mal drann gedacht das die Wartung im Preis schon eingepflegt sein könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




würd mal gern wissen, warum das ohne wartungsarbeiten teurer sein sollte!!??
wird eher günstiger weil sie weniger mitarbeiter brauchen, die blizzard bezahlen muss


----------



## Valleron (28. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Bitte erinner mich nicht, ich komme von Shatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich muß sagen das zur Zeit Shatt wieder recht stabil ist (bis auf gelegentliche Lags) in den Ini´s.


----------



## Calimorxx (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Du das Geld für Wartung und verbesserung Zahlst ...wann sollen die das denn machen??? 

Ich geh übrigens auch arbeiten ;o)


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> mich würde ja mal deine grundlagen interessiern warum du drauf abstellst des ein fernabsatzvertrag ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil Blizz sich genauso dran zuhalten hat wie jeder anderer Dienstleister? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (28. Mai 2008)

Ich flame auch mal ne Runde!

Bist du schon soweit, dass du ein Thread in einem Forum öffnest, nur um zu beklagen, dass du Mittwochs nicht permanent durch zock0rn kannst!?

Komm mal klar!

Andere Dinge FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol...jetzt bis 14.00 Uhr verlängert.
Mal sehen, um welche Uhrzeit wir enden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich flame auch mal ne Runde!
> 
> Bist du schon soweit, dass du ein Thread in einem Forum öffnest, nur um zu beklagen, dass du Mittwochs nicht permanent durch zock0rn kannst!?
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht um das durch zock0rn .. es geht mir darum das es dieses permanente hingehalte von Blizzard ist was mich so nervt und das es mein Geld ist was hier sinnlos aus dem Fenster flattert .. wie gesagt mir gehts nicht darum durch zu zock0rn!


----------



## HDkill (28. Mai 2008)

Natürlich kann ich euch verstehen, wenn das zum wiederholten mal vorkommt.
Allerdings kann es sich ja wirklich um ein extrem großes Problem handeln.

Wäre es euch lieber, wenn sie den Realmpool für mehrere Tage abstellen, um das Problem zu beheben?
Oder dass sie es Mittwochs immer wieder wenigstens (einigermaßen) zum laufen bringen um dann in einer Woche erneut zu versuchen das Problem entgültig aus der Welt zu schaffen?

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch im offiziellen Forum mal erkundigen was da los ist und euch ggf. dann Beschweren bzw. Freetime fordern.

mfg


----------



## Thoralfus (28. Mai 2008)

des war jetz aber kein subsumation  warum  der fernabsatzpragraph auf blizzard zutreffen sollte bzw nicht zutreffen  sollte  und warum sollte blizzard ein dienstleister  wie jeder andere sein.  

aber seis drum 

des hier ist buffed da muss man sich nicht über rechtliche grundlagen unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnien (28. Mai 2008)

wenn du RLmäßig nichts unternehmen möchtest, dann wechsle den realmpool für die zeit dieser pool down is und spiel............*weisichned*...............einen char bei der anderen fraktion hoch, einen char bei der selben fraktion hoch................usw.

lg,


----------



## Domiel (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaub es hackt!
da will man sich in freudiger erwartung um 12:30h einloggen und dann das...
mein server wird schon wieder erweiterten serverarbeiten unterworfen! und nicht nur das.. es wurde auch gleich wieder mal bis 14h verlängert!
nachdem man letzten mittwoch schon bis 18h nicht zocken konnte, ist dies heute hier der gipfel!
und an alle mimimi-idioten hier.. euch möcht ich sehen wie ihr reagieren würdet, wenn ihr schon wieder die angearschten seit...
ach ja.. ich scheiß auf das schöne wetter! ich will zocken!


----------



## Rolandos (28. Mai 2008)

Zdam schrieb:


> würd mal gern wissen, warum das ohne wartungsarbeiten teurer sein sollte!!??
> wird eher günstiger weil sie weniger mitarbeiter brauchen, die blizzard bezahlen muss



Rechenzeit die du zur Verfügung gestellt bekommst, kostet auch Gold. Ausserdem würden ohne ständige Wartung, Reparaturkosten höher werden.

Und noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , stell dir mal vor du bist gerade in einer Ini, hast den Boss gelegt und das Item was du brauchst, endlich nach zig Versuchen bekommen  und "Peng" der Sever stürzt ab, wegen mangelnder Wartung, ohne Backup der Datenbanken.  Dein Gesicht oder das einiger Anderer, die nur noch Zocken können, möchte ich sehen.
Und dann das Gejaule hinterher, oh man, das währe Lustig.

Ich finde diesen Threat völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz geht an die Sache falsch ran.
Die sollten von vornherein schreiben, das die Server bis 20.00 Uhr down sind.
Wenn sie's dann doch schneller schaffen freuen sich alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (28. Mai 2008)

ich würd mal sagen, deswegen kostet das abo auch nicht 30 euro für zwei monate, sondern eben 3-4 euro weniger. ich schätze mal stark, dass es außerdem irgendwo in den agbs steht, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden und die server deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht erreichbar sein könnten. du hast also bereits bestätigt, dass du damit einverstanden bist. somits gibts leider kein mimimi und keine freetime.

ende.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (28. Mai 2008)

ich frag mich, wenn die Leute soviel Zeit haben sich aufzuregen, muss doch was nicht stimmen...deinstalliert WoW doch einfach und spielt was anderes...oder transt den Server, aber diese ewige Rumgeheule würde mir doch selber als Heulender auf die Ei** gehen


----------



## Undeathjenna (28. Mai 2008)

jaja das liebe geld das wir bezahlen.
mal rechnen.....
17€ / Monat = > 0,54€ / Tag (31 Tage / Monat)

0,54€ zu zahlen tun echt weh. 
und das hochgerechnet auf 4 Tage wo man pro monat ned zocken kann ergibt das sagenhaft 2,16€.
Wäre neugierig wie viel ihr pro monat für anderen unnötigen kram ausgebt.

Also so viel verliert man dadurch auch ned.

Fakt is wir sind alle süchtler und brauchen unser Suchtmittel. 
Deshalb kotzt es uns an wenn die Server down sind. 
Mich kotzt es auch an das jetzt wieder jeden Mittwoch erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten und ned nur ein Serverneustart sind. Kann ich (bevor ich zur arbeit fahre) gar ned Angelq machen während ich kaffee trinke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (28. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Du bekommst Gold Riggedi? Oo


Dublonen, Nuggets, Barren, whatever - arbeite beim Juwelier! BLING, BLING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich seh Riggedi direkt vor mir mit ner Latzhose und Strohhut am Clondyke, ein großes rundes Sieb in der Hand  und am Nuggets schürfen. (Das Notebook mit WOW daneben)


Ich sollte mal wieder mein Avatar Pic auswechseln - hier wird sehr viel interpretiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Naphea (28. Mai 2008)

Hi, ...

wenn es wirklich so nervtötend ist, dann bleiben dir exakt zwei drei Möglichkeiten:

1: entweder du lässt alles beim alten und jammerst weiter rum ...

2: du wechselst den Realm

3: oder du stellst dich darauf ein und unternimmst Mittwochs etwas anderes!

übrigens ...
es gibt da schon einige ähnliche Themen in diesem Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden Fall ist es sinnlos Freetime zu verlangen oder machst du das bei vergleichbaren Dienstleistern auch (wenn mal Wartungsarbeiten am Stromnetz oder Telefonnetz sind)?

Soweit erstmal

greets


----------



## Yhoko (28. Mai 2008)

moin ,

beschwere dich nicht , server dalvengyr ist um 13:30 uhr immer noch offline - klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal Qualität geht vor Quantität.


----------



## Igi_90 (28. Mai 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> mein gott ist es denn wirklich so schlimm mal ein paar stunden kein wow zu spielen ?
> kann da nur den kopf schuetteln




es geht hier ums prinzip das manche GM´s so extrem dumm sind das die nix herbekkommen und dazu noch sinds extreme arschlöcher sry aber das musste gesagt werden. zudem kenn ich das, mittwoch ist so ziehmlich die einzigste zeit wo ich nen bischen spielen kann und wen ich sowas öfters vorkommt und auch noch keine entschädigung bekomme, tja dann muss man sich beschwerden und free time bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (28. Mai 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Qualität geht vor Quantität.



Eben drumm! Blizzard sollte sich mal geeignetere Servertechniker zulegen, die das fertig bringen Wartungsarbeiten unterbrechungsfrei hinzubekommen.

Man denke sich ein Telefon- oder Banknetz, wo einmal die Woche für manchmal fast einen Tag der Zugriff nicht möglich ist? Fetter wirschaftlicher Schaden und die Admins würden gefeuert werden, jedoch mit Spielern ohne Lobby kann man es ja machen.


----------



## Devin007 (28. Mai 2008)

Klar mögen andere Server auch ab und an down sein, nur im letzten Monat war es (nach 11 Uhr) immer und nur der Realmpool Schattenbrand down. An einen Fehler oder Verbesserung hab ich inzwischen auch aufgehört zu glauben, weil 4 mal nacheinander ist schon ein wenig fragwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment steht, das sie um 14 Uhr wieder on sind. Dann geh ich mal bis 18 Uhr weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (28. Mai 2008)

Also sowas als erstes bist du so süchtig das es ein verbrechen ist mal nicht 3 stunden spielen zu dürfen als nächstes das ist Blizzards server wenn die meinen ausgerechnet dich nicht mehr spielen zu lassen obwohl die dein geld haben dann dein pech und beschweren kannst dich nur wenn der 3 tage lang nicht geht und die es nicht schreiben ansonsten pech oder such dir nen neuen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. Mai 2008)

Grobius schrieb:


> Eben drumm! Blizzard sollte sich mal geeignetere Servertechniker zulegen, die das fertig bringen Wartungsarbeiten unterbrechungsfrei hinzubekommen.
> 
> Man denke sich ein Telefon- oder Banknetz, wo einmal die Woche für manchmal fast einen Tag der Zugriff nicht möglich ist? Fetter wirschaftlicher Schaden und die Admins würden gefeuert werden, jedoch mit Spielern ohne Lobby kann man es ja machen.



Ich dachte eher, durch die längeren offlinezeitenwerden die Server verbessert und somit entsteht mehr Qualität für das Spiel und der Server ist offline, nicht weil sie es nicht schaffen ihn hochzufahren, sondern sie versuchen ihn besser zu machen. Und du kannst WoW nicht mit einem Bank- oder Telefonnet vergleichen, es ist nur ein spiel.


----------



## Lortox (28. Mai 2008)

Käse zum Whine? :'(


----------



## Morphinus (28. Mai 2008)

Grobius schrieb:


> Eben drumm! Blizzard sollte sich mal geeignetere Servertechniker zulegen, die das fertig bringen Wartungsarbeiten unterbrechungsfrei hinzubekommen.
> 
> Man denke sich ein Telefon- oder Banknetz, wo einmal die Woche für manchmal fast einen Tag der Zugriff nicht möglich ist? Fetter wirschaftlicher Schaden und die Admins würden gefeuert werden, jedoch mit Spielern ohne Lobby kann man es ja machen.



So ich glaub du hast von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung und hat wahrscheinlich noch nie nen Rechenzentrum von in nen gesehen..Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß im laufenden Betrieb irgendwas an der Hardware zu ändern !Um etwas an der Hardware zu verändern MUSS der PC heruntergefahren werden.Außerdem werden in der Bank die Server auch heruntergefahren um Wartungsarbeiten zu machen.Da in der Bank aber Nachts keiner arbeitet fällt das nicht auf..Webserver und Bankserver sind eh getrennt.


----------



## Tante Kaethe (28. Mai 2008)

kann dem TE nur zustimmen! es nervt!!!


----------



## Toraka' (28. Mai 2008)

öhm...
noch TiraMIMIMIMIMIsu zum trost?
aber echt mal. normal ist man bis da Arbeiten/in der Schule.
Was, du gehst nicht zur Schule weil du ein 6jähriges kiddy bist? ooooh es heult weil es nur 20 stunden am tag WoW zocken kann. wie süss.
ich finde das ja auch nicht okay, aber die 5000g die ich heut für die Reitmeisterschaft ausgeben werde habe ich trotzdem verdient.
Twinks auf anderem realmpool.
Klar soweit?


----------



## nitro76 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




äm wenn ihr  auf dem server so um haut dan selber schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne scherz bei seite 

sei froh das es mittwochs ist und nicht wie früher freitags....

mittwochs  zockt en eh nur  wenige um 9uhr oder 12 uhr schon....


----------



## HobbyTwinker (28. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich kenne jetzt nicht die genauen Umstände, was Rajaxx angeht, aber prinzipiell sind alle europäischen Server Mittwochs des öfteren mal unten, wegen Wartungsarbeiten. Ich vertreib mir die Zeit an der Arbeit - da gibts zwar keine Epics, aber zumindest ein wenig Gold am Ende des Monats.
> 
> Riggedi


hey, du hast den ruf der fraktionen "chef", "kollegen" und "kunden" vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Mai 2008)

Die Arbeitet haben einen Grund, find dich damit ab. Das ist immernoch besser als ab und zu Serverausfälle zu haben.


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe soeben mit dem Support gesprochen ... mir wurde gesagt ... :

"Ich kann Ihnen zwar nicht zu 100% sagen das wir die Spielzeit ersetzen aber zu 98% wird es für Schattenbrand eine Gutschrift geben"

desweiteren wurde mir gesagt :

" Die Gutschrift wird berechnet 4h = 1Freeday "

Soviel dazu und ja sie hat mich auf die Nutzungsbedingungen hingewiesen!

so long ... =) HanD =)


----------



## maniac-kun (28. Mai 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> mein gott ist es denn wirklich so schlimm mal ein paar stunden kein wow zu spielen ?
> kann da nur den kopf schuetteln


das letze mal waren die server BIS 23 UHR DOWN o.0


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na aber wenn die dran arbeiten und dafür so lange brauchen.. was ärgert einen dann mehr, ein leichtes laggen (oder was auch immer ihr für Probleme da habt) oder dass die Sever überhaupt nicht zu erreichen sind... :>



na so wie immer...wenn die server nicht erreichbar sind, gibts die "drecks server nicht erreichbar" posts und wenn es laggt halt die "drecks lag wow" posts

kann sich blizz aussuchen, ich würd aber auch eher das prob angehen (sprich längere downtime)


----------



## Dracocephalus (28. Mai 2008)

Na, da sitzen aber einige wieder gaaanz weit oben auf dem hohen Ross...tststs

Nur weil IHR arbeitet, in der Sonne liegt oder EUCH das alles wurscht ist, muß nun die ganze Spielerschaft das ebenso machen? Es ist ja auch völlig unmöglich und vermutlich sogar gesetzlich verboten, daß andere Menschen zu anderen Zeiten spielen wollen. Sagen wir z.B. am Mittwoch, so ab Mittag? 

Aber wehe es trifft man Euren Realm und der ist z.B. am Samstag Abend noch in Reparatur und Euer toller Raid, den ihr 4 Woche geplant habt findet nicht statt...dann hagelt es hier aber massiv Beschwerden und überhaupt müssen die doch gerade am Samstag und wenn das keine Freetime bringt, dann is aber Achterbahn...blablabla

Ich glaube kaum, daß hier jemand was gegen die üblichen Wartungsarbeiten hat. Wenn die Server von 5-11 down sind, ist das für niemanden ein Problem. Auch wenn es mal um 3 Uhr losgeht, etwas nervig, aber wenn man's weiß egal. Aber jetzt ist es wieder mal 15 Uhr und wieder mal nix los auf Schattenbrand. Und es wurde schon gesagt, daß es auch mal bis 23 Uhr dauern kann. In solchen Fällen muß man als Kunde einfach unzufrieden sein und als Firma seine eigene Unfähigkeit oder eben das Pech nicht einfach weiterreichen. Das ist eben das Risiko, daß der Unternehmer zu tragen hat. Und in diesem Fall wird das die Existenz des Unternehmens nicht auf's Spiel setzen ^^ Das gehört einfach zum guten Ton, daß man den Kunden entschädigt, wenn er außerplanmäßig eine Dienstleistung nicht nutzen kann.

Also denkt mal nach, bevor ihr schreibt. Vermutlich seid Ihr es einfach nicht gewohnt, daß auch ein Kunde gut behandelt werden kann. Sich dem Dikat des Unternehmens zu unterwerfen ist natürlich viel einfacher und man kann ja alle andere "Naivlinge" schön mimimi-bashen. 

D.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (28. Mai 2008)

@TE: Nutze die Zeit die dir Blizzard in deinem RL jetzt schenkt und geh erstmal Duschen und dann ziehst du dir gewaschene Kleidung an und öffnest die Kellertür um mal etwas frische Luft und Sonne zu tanken (tanken bitte nicht mit tanken von WoW verwechseln lieber TE).
Nach der Zeit im RL wirst du es Blizz sicher danken und freust dich ungeduldig auf den nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Toyuki (28. Mai 2008)

dumdidum @ arbeit ist einfach alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mein junge wenn der server down ist versuchmal herauszufinden was das RL heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (28. Mai 2008)

Morphinus schrieb:


> ....Außerdem werden in der Bank die Server auch heruntergefahren um Wartungsarbeiten zu machen.Da in der Bank aber Nachts keiner arbeitet fällt das nicht auf..Webserver und Bankserver sind eh getrennt.



Du stimmst mir also zu, der Bankkunde merkt nichts von den Wartungsarbeiten und so sollte es auch bei einem Spielchen sein. Der Unterschied zur Bank ist, der Kunde wählt bei zuvielen Ausfällen eine andere Bank und hier hat man keine Chance ausser -- aufhören.

PS: Das Forum ist viel schneller geworden seit die Server wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mit dem Support gesprochen ... mir wurde gesagt ... :
> 
> "Ich kann Ihnen zwar nicht zu 100% sagen das wir die Spielzeit ersetzen aber zu 98% wird es für Schattenbrand eine Gutschrift geben"
> 
> ...




Also wie gehabt Blizz merkt sich des doch habe ich net wieder ........ gehabt!

Jetzt komm aber nicht mit nur wer ticket schreibt des trifft für alle zu so war es schon immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrael12 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich könnte ja wenigstens Verständnis augfbringen wenn blizz die Gründe für die verlängerten Warungsarbeiten nennen würde.


----------



## riggedi (28. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> hey, du hast den ruf der fraktionen "chef", "kollegen" und "kunden" vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf den Ruf der Blutsegelbukkaniere setz ich nen Dicken Haufen drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Tharion der Taure (28. Mai 2008)

Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich, habt ihr auch nur EINMAL diese lustigen Regeln durchgelesen, die ihr immer munter runterscrollt und akzeptiert? Nein, habt ihr nicht, sonst würden solche Kindergartenbeiträge erst gar nicht entstehen. Mit dem Akzeptieren der Regeln erklärt ihr euch bereit, dass auch mal der Dienst, sprich, die Server nicht ereichbar sind und Blizzard euch in keinster Weise verpflichtet ist, Zeit oder Geld gut zuschreiben. Dass es mal ab und zu einen Tag freie Spielzeit gibt, liegt nur an der Kundenfreundlichkeit von Blizzard, nicht daran, dass sie euch wirklich einen Tag Spielzeit Schulden. Wenn es eben verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten gibt, bitte, ihr habt euch so dazu bereit erklärt, lest die Geschäftsbedingungen oder hört auf zu spielen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, du hast vollkommen recht! Spielzeit ist Geld. - Ich habs mal durchgerechnet: Bei einem Monatsabo mit 12,99 Euro macht das ca 1,8ct/h... Das würde ich echt zurückverlangen...


----------



## Aranos74 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde eiskalt die 2 Cent / Stunde von der Blizzard-Rechnung abziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: lol @ wolkentänzer, da haben zwei das gleiche gedacht ^^


----------



## luXz (28. Mai 2008)

mimimi

in b4 closed


----------



## fischerman (28. Mai 2008)

WOW ... was ist den das ?? 

ZUM KOTZEN , jo ---- ich bin nicht mehr dabei ... GRuss  aus HYBORIAN !!!! hehe


----------



## Ðarky :) (28. Mai 2008)

Gott sei dank bin ich bevor das losgang auf nen andren Realm gewechselt...hatte vorher da ne Mage...

Naja ihr tut mir leid^^


(wollt schon immer mal mimimimimimimimimi schreiben, tu ich aber nicht weil ich so lieb bin)


----------



## spikeye (28. Mai 2008)

Hirnlose comments wie "Hol dir die 2Cent zurück" ist sowas von lächerlich .. es kommt auf die masse an und 2Cent sparen ist doch auch OK dann kann ich es wenigstens in mein Auto tanken.. omg .. ihr denkt wirklich weil Mama & Papa euer WoW bezahlt ist die Welt heile und ok?
Wenn man euch das Inet abklemmt weil 2Cent fehlen .. dann macht ihr doch auch einen aufstand oder nicht? 
Überlegt euch mal eure dummen comments .. 

Lesen > Denken > Schreiben .. mehr sag ich nicht zu ... 

p.s. Scheiss auf die AGB von Blizz .. die sind eh laut BGB nicht rechtens .. aber das lernt ihr auch noch in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun noch viel Spaß beim Flamen des threads .. ich tu es mir nicht nochmal an hier rein zu schauen!


----------



## Denewardtor (28. Mai 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> mein gott ist es denn wirklich so schlimm mal ein paar stunden kein wow zu spielen ?
> kann da nur den kopf schuetteln


ja, ausser man kann nicht dann gewöhnt man sich dran, als ich vor drei WOchen zum letzten mal gespielt habe war an jedem Mittwoch jede Sekunde für mich grauenhaft! 

*WOW MACHT SÜCHTIG* wollte ich sagen

zu den 2Cent: es geht nicht um das Geld, sondern ums Prinzip : warum soll ich für NICHTS bezahlen?

genau so bei Accountsperre, die Spielzeit wird nicht verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackexo (28. Mai 2008)

also ich spiele auch auf rajaxx und es ist wirklich schlimm!
es geht ja nicht darum, dass uns playtime verloren geht, sondern ums prinzip.
wir alle zahlen dafür geld, da kann man doch wohl verlangen, dass blizz einigermaßen pünktlich ist. 1 oder 2 stunden ok, aber nicht ewig!!
also n bissl zeit gut schreiben, wäre das mindeste was blizz machen sollte!

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Hirnlose comments wie "Hol dir die 2Cent zurück" ist sowas von lächerlich .. es kommt auf die masse an und 2Cent sparen ist doch auch OK dann kann ich es wenigstens in mein Auto tanken.. omg .. ihr denkt wirklich weil Mama & Papa euer WoW bezahlt ist die Welt heile und ok?
> Wenn man euch das Inet abklemmt weil 2Cent fehlen .. dann macht ihr doch auch einen aufstand oder nicht?
> Überlegt euch mal eure dummen comments ..
> 
> ...




Ja ja es scheint als ob der server wieder läuft wa!

Und solche aussagen wie Lesen denken schreiben von dir nachdem du den thr. aufgemacht hast ist so lächerlich es beweist uns das du entweder nicht lesen kannst oder lesen ja verstehen nein!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/vote for close


----------



## Hhörnchen (28. Mai 2008)

Also, mal zur Freetime für "Ausfallzeiten" ist nicht drin, da Blizzard nicht weiß wer betroffen ist und wer nicht. Die wissen nur wer einen Acc hat, aber nicht auf welchem Server ein Char ist der diesem Account zugehörig ist.

Zudem wäre es Sozial ungerecht gegenüber denjenigen die spielen können, sofern anwesend.

Ausserdem, wenn man spielen möchte, es gibt noch andere Server auf die man ausweichen kann, sofern man zu den "suchties" gehört.

Diejenigen die spielen seit WoW Live gegangen ist wissen noch wie es am Anfang war. Es wurden wenn der Server nicht Online war einfach ein weiter Char angefangen einfach um nur mal zocken zu können


----------



## Urengroll (28. Mai 2008)

Man kann ja auch mal einfach etwas anderes machen und den Skill bei der Freundin erhöhen oder so.

Scheiße ich konnt gestern auch nichtt spielen(Gamecard alle). Und bin ich gestorben? Nein!
Bin dann eben "mal" früh ins Bett gegangen.
Die Wartungsarbeiten auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt hatten irgendwann Mittwochs auch mal lange gedauert und die waren erst um 23 Uhr beendet und wir haben gleich 1 Tag kulanterweise(keine Pflicht) bekommen..............................^^


----------



## Renêdruid (28. Mai 2008)

jo nervt schon ein bissel jeden mittwoch realmpool down


----------



## Renêdruid (28. Mai 2008)

joa des nervt schon manchmal wenn jeden mittwoch der server down ist


----------



## Dranosso (28. Mai 2008)

am besten nimmst du dir ne schüssel und ne flasche und machst am pc deine kleinen und großen geschäfte das spart dann den gang zur toilette und am besten lässt du dir roboterarme anbauen die dich füttern damit du ja nicht die finger von der tastatur nehmen musst


----------



## Renêdruid (28. Mai 2008)

lol hab ausvershen zwei mal


----------



## Ingeborch (28. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> es geht hier ums prinzip das manche GM´s so extrem dumm sind das die nix herbekkommen und dazu noch sinds extreme arschlöcher sry aber das musste gesagt werden. zudem kenn ich das, mittwoch ist so ziehmlich die einzigste zeit wo ich nen bischen spielen kann und wen ich sowas öfters vorkommt und auch noch keine entschädigung bekomme, tja dann muss man sich beschwerden und free time bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Helozentrisches Weltbild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (28. Mai 2008)

is doch klar, dass rajaxx down is/war!
die spielen da wotlk auf!!


----------



## Dregorath1 (28. Mai 2008)

man wie schlimm das der server runna gefahren wird , jetzt müssen wir alle flamen


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Mai 2008)

Und ich habn Rauschebart und komm gleich durch DEINEN Kamin gerutscht.
Ihr sterbt nicht von 2 Stunden mehr oder weniger wow spielen, oder?
Es ist halt so, Mittwochs sind die Server down. Ende aus, Mickymaus.
/vote for close


----------



## seamon (28. Mai 2008)

Hey jetzt seid mal ned so. Ich liebe solche Themen. Ausserdem bringts ihm doch was hier. Vielleicht merkt der TE dann, dass da draussen am Fenster auch noch was abgeht.

Mag weniger bunt sein, aber die Grafik ist klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoschty (28. Mai 2008)

Hihi, ist ja witzig,

draußen brüllt der Komet, das Wetter ne Wucht, ich habe es noch nicht einmal mitbekommen, das Wartungsarbeiten sind.
Naja, und sagt ja schon der Name, gut das Blizz auch mal Wartet:-))))))
Na, mal im Ernst, gut, das sie soetwas machen, und meistens dauert es ja nur nen halben Tag, also
einfach mal Locker bleiben ^^

Gruß vom Thoschty


----------



## Seethlock (28. Mai 2008)

lol...schaut ma uns leute vom sturmangriff an...wir können seit 2monaten nicht mehr ordentlich raiden geschweige denn sonst lagfrei spielen.
Wir müssten nicht freitage sondern echt freimonate kriegen nur wie wir alle wissen tut blizz nix und fühlt sich nich verantwortlich.
also den mittwoch werdet ihr ja wohl aushalten :S
so flame-ende
mfg seeth


----------



## Rungholt (28. Mai 2008)

Also jetzt muss ich aber auch mal sagen das ich die Wartung Mitwochs zum kotzen finde! Und das Begründet!!!

1.) Man steht früh morgens auf und möchte noch nen bissl Ruf, Erze, Kräuter, Gold etc... farmen bevor man zur Schule/Arbeit geht. Geht aber nicht weil die Realms down sind... Also WTF steh ich so früh auf??? 

2.) Ich wäre ja eher dafür die Wartung, inkl. den Patchday aufs WE zu verlegen. Bsp auf Samstag so zwischen 17 und 22 Uhr ( danach bin ich evtl. wieder nüchtern^^)!

3.) Warum sollen die Server Mitwochs gewartet werden wenn am WE in Shatt eh noch die Lags da sind und ich mit meinem 2000er Athlon, 512GB Ram und ner GF 4 -TI 4200 ned zocken kann???

4.) Wozu unter der Woche Wartungsarbeiten? Da werde ich ja Gezwungen mit Eltern/Geschwistern/ RL-Freunden in kontakt zu treten damit ich nicht einschlafe!!!

/ironie off


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich aber auch mal sagen das ich die Wartung Mitwochs zum kotzen finde! Und das Begründet!!!
> 
> 1.) Man steht früh morgens auf und möchte noch nen bissl Ruf, Erze, Kräuter, Gold etc... farmen bevor man zur Schule/Arbeit geht. Geht aber nicht weil die Realms down sind... Also WTF steh ich so früh auf???
> 
> ...



Bei Punkt 1 hast du mir gaaaanz ganz kurz nen echten Schreck versetzt ^^


----------



## Rungholt (28. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Bei Punkt 1 hast du mir gaaaanz ganz kurz nen echten Schreck versetzt ^^




Warum? Hab ich Dich damit auf den Punkt getroffen???


----------



## Elitebttler (28. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> ...mittwoch ist so ziehmlich die einzigste zeit wo ich nen bischen spielen kann...



Es heißt Einzige, einzige hat keine Superlative :x


----------



## Feryn (28. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele nich in diesem pool und hatte auch schon oft lange wartungsarbeiten,wobei es früher viel extremer war und nicht nur bei einem pool sondern alle server und das fast jeden mittwoch.

Was das angeht hat sich bliis stark verbessert.

Soweit ich weiß hat doch euer pool lag probs etc odeR?und um dies zu beheben sind die arbeiten wohl da von allein kommt nix^^

Es soll leute geben die haben deswegen twinks auf anderen realms,dann kannst du wenigstens spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (28. Mai 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> keine ahnung aber schon das letzte mal hat es genervt - es sollte um 15! uhr erreichbar sein, letztendendes wars dann 22 uhr ( anstatt 11 uhr wie alle anderen)
> 
> also schattenbrand ist schon ein gef... realmpool.
> 
> mal gespannt wie lange es heute dauert.




Naja, is das erste mal nach sehr langer Zeit, das Vek'lor ner verlängerten Wartungsarbeit zugezogen wird.. Also  ist es nicht immer der Pool allein.
Meine Vermutung ist ja, das es meistens die volleren Server sind die Probs machen (Vek'lor -> Schwach bevölkert: Selten was "Kaputt" ^^)


----------



## turageo (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, kann ich verstehn, auch wenns bei uns aufm Realm bzw. Realmpool nicht so dramatisch ist. Geht halt um's Prinzip und an alle, die hier schon wieder rumnölen müssen: würdet ihr Euch auch nicht aufregen, wenn ihr einkaufen geht, bezahlt und die Kassiererin meint: "Tut uns leid, die Kasse ist gerade nicht funktionsfähig, bitte gehen Sie ohne das Wechselgeld nach Hause!" Anderer Fall, aber gleiches Prinzip.

Gut, ziehen wir mal in Betracht, ein Haufen Netzwerktraffic, einen Haufen User, aber dem entgegen auch Unmengen an Geld (schon mal so überschlagen, was Blizz im Monat einnimmt?). Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass Netzwerke und Serversysteme nicht soooo einfach zu managen sind (gut, unsere haben bei weitem nicht diesen Umfang), allerdings sollte man mit genügend Budget und Know-how wohl dafür sorgen können, dass es zumindest nicht ständig zu irgendwelchen erweiterten außerplanmäßigen Problemen kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Priestheal (28. Mai 2008)

Jo Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (28. Mai 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> würdet ihr Euch auch nicht aufregen, wenn ihr einkaufen geht, bezahlt und die Kassiererin meint: "Tut uns leid, die Kasse ist gerade nicht funktionsfähig, bitte gehen Sie ohne das Wechselgeld nach Hause!" Anderer Fall, aber gleiches Prinzip.



Wir kaufen WoW... fertig.. wo ist nun das Wechselgeld bei WoW? Hm?

Wenn du vergleichst dann eher: Du bist einkaufen, aber keine Kasse Funktioniert.
Wobei dann genau das gleiche eintritt wie bei Blizz: Wenn es Probleme gibt, gehts nicht anders... und bei jedem Problem "Kulant" sein... das wäre wirtschaftlich sicher nicht das Sinnvollste.

Auserdem: Man kann manches auch anders sehen...
Wenn Blizzard wieder mehr tolles reinbringt, warum zahlt ihr nicht dann auch noch mehr? Abgesehen von den Addons gab es vieles neues KOSTENLOS dazu..

Oder Anders ausgedrückt: Arbeitest du länger, wenn du vorher Krank, warst wo dich dein Arbeitgeber bezahlen muss, ohne das du Arbeitest?

Nebenbei: Dir geht es nicht darum, dass du da nicht zockst... warum gehts dir dann ums "Geld"? Wenn es dir egal ist ob du da zockst oder nicht.. dann ist es auch vom Geld her egal, oder?
Und nein, es geht nicht immer nur "ums Prinzip"


----------



## Sashael (28. Mai 2008)

Elitebttler schrieb:


> Es heißt Einzige, einzige hat keine Superlative :x



Einzig IST ein Superlativ. Darum gibt es keine Steigerung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal kurz durchrechnen. Aaaaalso ... "normal" scheint ja zu sein, dass man Mittwoch bis 11 Uhr nicht spielen kann. Wenn man dann also bis 20 Uhr nicht zocken kann, sind das 9 Stunden. Der Monat hat 30 Tage (jaja, nicht jeder, bliblablup) zu je 24 Stunden. Macht 720 Stunden. 13 Euro sind 1300 Cent geteilt durch 720 sind 1,805555usw Cent pro Stunde. An 4 Mittwochs (was ist die Mehrzahl von Mittwoch?) kam es zu den unglaublichen Dreistigkeiten. 4 mal 9 mal 1,81 (aufgerundet, damit nicht mehr mimimi kommt) macht dann summa summarum glatte 65,16 ... äh ... CENTS, die ihr von Blizzard zurückfordern könntet. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, ihr spart euch den mühsamen Weg durch die ganzen Instanzen und geht gleich vor´s Bundesverfassungsgericht. 

65 Cents ... OH MY FU..ING GOD!!!! BRAIN & PATIENCE PLZ!!!

Nichts für ungut Jungs, aber damals, damals als alles noch viel besser war und der Nachbarsjunge der Oma noch den Einkauf nach oben getragen hat, damals, ja damals hatten wir diese ganzen dämliche Probs auch mit dem Rat von Dalaran. Und jetzt? Jetzt haben wir keine Probs mehr. Warum? Ich vermute mal, aber das ist nur meine vollkommen subjektive Meinung, dass es damit zu tun hat, dass Blizz Reparaturarbeiten an den Servern durchgeführt hat. Nur so ne Theorie.

Aber vielleicht wollt ihr ja lieber, dass ihr jederzeit zocken könnt, bis euer Server endgültig ins Nirvana schiesst und all euer virtuelles Hab und Gut sich in harmonischen Datenmüll aufraucht. 

Just my ... ok, a bit more than 2 ct.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt, da waren Rechtschrehbfeiler.


----------



## Rungholt (28. Mai 2008)

Man muss halt mal verstehen wie So etwas wie Blizz hier geleistet hat läuft! 

Zum einen entwickeln sie ein Spiel wo jeder im Internet mit anderen Usern Spielen kann! Demnach müssen sie Server bereitstellen auf denen man das vorgenannte tun kann. Das sind die Dinger auf denen ihr Spielt... die Welt von WOW! Was ihr auf eurem Rechner habt sind nur die wenigsten Daten... euer Char und alles was damit verbunden ist! Den Hauptteil leisten hier die bereitgestellten Server ( Realms )! Wenn ihr das was auf solchen Servern drauf ist auf euren Rechnern sein sollte habt ihr wohl sehr viel Geld... weil der Speicherplatz der da verballert wird ist enorm! Und auch die Rechenleistung!

Hier wird nicht mehr von 4 GB Ram geredet oder nem Athlon 64 FX! Was da drin steckt sind pro Server locker mal mehr als ihr alle in einem Jahr verdient!
Dafür auch die Monatlichen Gebühren von grade mal 13 Euro pro Kopf! 130 Euro im Jahr! Was bei Blizz ned ma reichen würde um auch nur einen Realm zu finanzieren!
Das Geld kommt halt aus der Masse und denen die sie finanzieren! 

Mit jeder Wartung wird halt gewährleistet das ihr überhaupt noch spielen könnt, dafür tun ja auch alle zahlen in welcher form auch immer!

Damit Ihr euch ungefähr vorstellen könnt was es mit einer Wartung auf sich hat! : 

1.) Mitarbeiter von Blizz werden Bezahlt!
2.) Mitarbeiter des jeweiligen Servers auf dem sich eure Chars befinden werden bezahlt!
3.) It- Mitarbeiter werden bezahlt (server-seitig)!
4.) Computertechniker müssen bezahlt werden!
5.) Softwareprogrammierer( non-Blizz für die Server)
6.) Der Provider über den der Server läuft möchte auch Geld haben!!! 

Ich könnte die Liste bis auf Hundert weiter führen.... Aber mal ehrlich: will hier auch nur einer wissen das eine Firma wie Blizz mal einfach so ein paar millionen dollar im jahr ausgibt nur damit Ihr WOW zocken könnt? Und wer möchte jetzt noch mehr zahlen für das was er bekommt???


----------



## Turican (28. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht ums Geld,Du hast keine anderen Freuden im Leben,dass ist es.


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.) meine ich du hast ein schweres problem und weisst nix mit dir anzufangen wenn du mal ein paar stunden nicht zocken kannst.

2.) ist mir völlig egal ich bin nicht auf rajaxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hey-Ray (29. Mai 2008)

HAHA...Die meisten die flamen "Such dir doch n Job oder rl" sind auch nur billige Flamer. Wenn bei denen der Raid anfängt und der Server geht down, wird sicherlich gesagt "Scheiss ich drauf, ich geh arbeiten!. Oder wenn seit Monaten der Server laggt wird auch einfach gesagt "Scheiss drauf, egal ob ich bezahle oder nicht, ich geh einfach immer Arbeiten! Selbst in meiner Freizeit! Oder wenns draussen richtig beschissenes Wetter ist und der Server mal wieder nicht geht, wird einfach Arbeiten gegangen! In diesem Thread hat es sich breit gemacht das der eine schreibt was der andere vormacht. Und jetzt bitte nicht "Es geht ja auch nur um die paar Stunden" Es gibt Server da geht garnichts.


----------



## bma (29. Mai 2008)

> Man muss halt mal verstehen wie So etwas wie Blizz hier geleistet hat läuft!
> 
> Zum einen entwickeln sie ein Spiel wo jeder im Internet mit anderen Usern Spielen kann! Demnach müssen sie Server bereitstellen auf denen man das vorgenannte tun kann. Das sind die Dinger auf denen ihr Spielt... die Welt von WOW! Was ihr auf eurem Rechner habt sind nur die wenigsten Daten... euer Char und alles was damit verbunden ist! Den Hauptteil leisten hier die bereitgestellten Server ( Realms )! Wenn ihr das was auf solchen Servern drauf ist auf euren Rechnern sein sollte habt ihr wohl sehr viel Geld... weil der Speicherplatz der da verballert wird ist enorm! Und auch die Rechenleistung!
> 
> ...



Du hast ja mal GARKEIN plan kann das sein? kommt mir so vor  so ca. 90% oder sagen wa 85% stimmen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsaneer (29. Mai 2008)

mein geld, mein geld, mein geld.
heul

45 cent am tag kostet wow, manche sind wirklich krank

wartungsarbeiten müssen nun mal sein.
da es sich ja schon um den 4 mittwoch handelt und du tod traurig bist, nehme ich an das du keiner beschäftigung nach gehst, nutze doch die zeit dein reallife in ordnung zu bringen.

such dir freunde zum bsp.


----------



## Sqoops (29. Mai 2008)

Also Ambossar(Schattenbrand) hat 1 Freeday bekommen...und man kann in der Zeit schön das haus auf vorderman bringen XD


----------



## Osse (29. Mai 2008)

immer diese dümmliche geflame. wenn man mittwoch morgens spielen will, lässt das keinen rückschluss auf beschäftigungsverhältniss oder soziales umfeld zu. gibt ja leute die nachtschicht haben, um 5:00 nach haus kommen und alle freunde zu dem zeitpunkt halt auf ihrem job sind. wer sonen stuss schreibt nach dem motto: "reg dich net auf, bring dein real life auf vordermann", sollte sich die anschaffung eines nintendo ds mit irgendsonem braintrainer spiel ernsthaft überlegn.

wenn man für eine dienstleistung geld bezahlt, kann man diese dienstleistung auch erwarten. obs nun 45 cent pro tag sind oder 20 euro. 
da ist es auch echt egal ob:
- irgendein fanboy meint, was blizzard leistet ist toll und kritik garnet klar geht, 
- euer vati euch soviel taschengeld zuschiebt, daß ihr 45 cent nicht bemerkt und so verwöhnt seid, daß ihr euch andere lebenssituationen gar nicht vorstellen könnt (oder am besten noch solche arbeitslosen schmarotzer garnet ab könnt),
- oder grad die sonne scheint, ihr am pc sitzt und auf buffed postet, euch wünscht freunde zu haben um mit denen raus zu gehen und den totalen neid schiebt, daß da einer anstatt einfach raus zu gehen mit freunden, auf buffed postet, daß sein server laggt.


----------



## Fluti (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß ja nicht was diese Aussage bedeuten soll. Aber was machen die Leute die arbeiten gehen, die "verschenken" ebenfalls die Spielzeit. Also echt die Aussage trifft da mal von dir überhaupt nicht zu. 

-------------

Was wie schon weiter oben gepostet wurde, frag auch ich mich was daran sooooooo schlimm ist, wenn man mal ein paar Stunden nicht spielen kann. Es gibt auch noch andere Dinge im Leben die wichtiger sind, als WoW oder andere Spiele. Nur als beispiel ich hab ein Jahr pause hinter mir, und ich muss sagen es hat auch irgend wie gut getan. 

Lebt lieber mal euer RL denn des kann sich ganz schnell ins negative wenden. Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und wird nicht davonlaufen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusktumy (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagt Suchti Höchst Persöhnlich^^


----------



## Wuschlor (29. Mai 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Rofl ich wäre dafür du suchst dir mal noch ne andere Beschäftigung!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit arbeiten! oder?(gerade gelesen 2 jobs und heute mal frei sag mal warum dann die aussage das es die letzen vier wochen schon so war? jeder mittwoch frei?)
> P.s: beschweren hilft da ungemein!(vorallem wenn es angekündigt ist das es längere Arbeiten daran gibt)(im allgemeinen entscheidet blizz selbstständig bei sowas ob es mal einen oder 2 tage free gibt)
> ...




wts [Satzzeichen] /w me mit gebot


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Mai 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Du hast ja mal GARKEIN plan kann das sein? kommt mir so vor  so ca. 90% oder sagen wa 85% stimmen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du hier im forum auch schon mal was anderes zum besten gegeben ausser daß alles was andere schreiben mist ist und nur was du schreibst ganz toll ist bma?
wenn du schon immer sowas schreibst dann begründe es doch mal.

was von dem was er geschrieben hat stimmt denn nicht?

kannst du nicht sagen weil du selbst von nix ahnung hast so einfach ist das.

wenn sowas das einzige ist was du hier zu sagen hast dann lass es doch einfach das interessiert ausser dir eh keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (29. Mai 2008)

geh arbeiten, oder geh raus! 
oder wende net vom rechner wegkommst, spiel was anderes!!!!

kann doch net so schwer sein.............


----------



## Eisblut83 (29. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur 
ROFL

Wie krank können Menschen sein.

*Oh scheiße, ich kann meine Sucht nicht befriedigen*....alter, draußen wachsen Bäume, kennste die?

Schicker Anblick, sollte man sich ab und zu geben, glaub mir


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, gieve playtime für die 7 stunden schlaf und die zeit in der cih essen gehe sowie aufn klo sitze...

ALTER schonmal die AGBs gelesen? das sind eben die dinger die du jeden MITWOCH! ohne durchlesen bestätigst und wider weiterzockst! Blizzard hatt sich gegen alles abgesichert, und die par stunden verzögerung bekommst du 101% nicht zurück!


----------



## seamon (29. Mai 2008)

> und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt


Das stimmt übrigens grad auch nicht - da können dir ein paar Leute ein Liedchen singen auf diesem Planeten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Leider schenken sies nur nie mir)


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Warum noch mal genau wird hier geweint? Wurde irgendwer dazu gezwungen WoW auf einem bestimmten Server zu spielen, oder gar ÜBERHAUPT WoW zu spielen?

Wenn es Dich SO sehr ankotzt: Char Auswahl, Löschen, fertig. Oder bei Ebay verkaufen. Oder Transen. Oder 1.000.000.000 anderer Dinge die Du in der Situation machen kannst, statt hier zu Weinen.


----------



## Grobius (29. Mai 2008)

Seethlock schrieb:


> lol...schaut ma uns leute vom sturmangriff an...wir können seit 2monaten nicht mehr ordentlich raiden geschweige denn sonst lagfrei spielen.
> Wir müssten nicht freitage sondern echt freimonate kriegen nur wie wir alle wissen tut blizz nix und fühlt sich nich verantwortlich.
> ...



Selber Schuld, wenn ihr euch das gefallen lasst! Ihr zahlt schliesslich Geld dafür, damit der Kram funktioniert.  Man kann solche Anlagen auch warten ohne dass der Kunde was dabei mitbekommt (Ausnahmen bei Störungen können passieren aber nicht wöchentlich)

Ach so ihr zahlt ja kein Geld dafür, zahlt ja Daddy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (29. Mai 2008)

Proudmoore hatte vor längerer Zeit auch mal jeden Mittwoch lange Downtimes. Is/war einfach ein alter überbevölkerter Server. Jetzt läuft wieder alles Problemlos. 

Fazit: Irgendwann triffts jeden.


----------



## Rolandos (29. Mai 2008)

So langasam verstehe ich den armen Kerl, oder arme Weib.

Ich will auch zocken und kann das nur max drei Stunden am Tag. Ich will auch Freistunden das sind dann 21 pro Tag , ich will, ich will *mitdemfußaufstampf*

Na ja stimmt schon für einen Hartz 4 Empfänger sind  1 Euro im Monat eine menge Geld. Aber wieso spart er die 13 Euro nicht einfach.


----------



## Kalyptus (29. Mai 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Na ja stimmt schon für einen Hartz 4 Empfänger sind  1 Euro im Monat eine menge Geld. Aber wieso spart er die 13 Euro nicht einfach.



Das ist ein selten dämlicher Spruch.


----------



## skunkie (29. Mai 2008)

> Es hat nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun! Es geht einfach nur darum das es alles Geld ist .. und Geld wird niemanden geschenkt .. also warum Gametime verschenken?


Warum ist das so schlimm, bist du ein 24-Stunden-Spieler, daß dich das so aufregt oder verdienst du dein Geld mit WOW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Oder wenns draussen richtig beschissenes Wetter ist und der Server mal wieder nicht geht, wird einfach Arbeiten gegangen!


Sorry, aber ich sehe hier keinen Sinn in deiner Aussage, schräg oder einfach nur d.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterburn (29. Mai 2008)

Hu !!

Seit doch froh das sie es auf mehrere mittwochs aufteilen oder sollten sie doch lieber den realm durchgehend
stilllegen ,damit das problem das anscheinend auch wirklich auf den realm besteht behoben wird.
Und ich muss auch noch dazu sagen das ihr spieler eigentlich froh sein solltet wenn sich Blizz. dem Problem wittmed und das probl. versucht zu lösen.
Aber anscheind wollen doch einige spieler lieber ihr spiel auf dem bestimmten realm mit ruckler und extremen
Bugs spielen (naja jedem das seine ber ich spiele doch lieber ohne Bugs und ohne andere probl.)
Und mit einer beschwerde an Blizz das kannst du ja versuchen aber ich würde mal sagen das da n ix rauskommt den wo würden die den da hinkommen wenn sie jedem der einmal in der woche ein paar Std. nicht spielen kann jedes mal eine Entschädigung zu überreichen.
Also wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt was du vorderst ist es Trauig überhaupt Worte zu so einem Blog zu schreiben.

Ps.: Seit froh das Blizz probl. lösst und nicht die Spieler damit alleine lässt.

LG 
Monster


----------



## Borberat (29. Mai 2008)

Also erstens: NIEMAND MUSS DANKBAR SEIN DAS BLIZZ WAS MACHT
Die verdienen sowas von endlos Kohle an allen Wowlern, also gehört da eine entsprechende Dienstleistung zu.

Und Zweitens: Lasst doch mal die "Ihr Suchtiiiis/Ihr arbeitslosen!!!!" Kommentare, was gehts euch an was irgendwer mit seinem Leben macht? (Nein, bin nicht arbeitslos-.-) Und ausserdem gehts darum hier doch gar nicht.


----------



## Undeathjenna (29. Mai 2008)

Ich werd doch wohl noch Suchti sagen dürfen wenn ich mich da miteinschliesse oder?

Ich gebs zu das ich süchtig bin danach.


----------



## quilosa (29. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> lol wow machst doch eh nicht mehr das spiel ist tot such dir was neues



welche gottheit hat dir diese wahrheit offenbart und unter dem einfluss welcher substanz standest du zu diesem zeitpunkt? 



@topic: unser realmpool ist auch geseppelt und blizzard schreibt immer wieder als entschädigung freie tage gut - war schon immer so und wird sich nicht ändern. einfach mal aufmerksam die accountdetails betrachten, irgendwann taucht es schon auf.


----------



## Rolandos (29. Mai 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Das ist ein selten dämlicher Spruch.



Ich weis, so dämlich wie ......


----------



## Lillyan (29. Mai 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Also erstens: NIEMAND MUSS DANKBAR SEIN DAS BLIZZ WAS MACHT
> Die verdienen sowas von endlos Kohle an allen Wowlern, also gehört da eine entsprechende Dienstleistung zu.



Ich glaube du missinterpretierst die Aussage. Froh sein im Sinne von, daß halt mal was gemacht wird und es dafür flüssiger läuft als das man nichts macht (bzw. nur die normale Wartung) und es dann dafür unspielbar ist. Anscheinend müssen die Spieler dieses Realmpools derzeit zwischen den beiden Möglichkeiten auswählen, denn ich glaube kaum, daß Blizzard einfach mal zum Spaß die Server nicht hochfährt.


----------



## Sessa (29. Mai 2008)

btt:

ich kann dazu nur sagen,dass du dir evtl mal andere server anschaust,denn so lange wartungsarbeiten sind schon leicht abartig

ps: hört plz mal mit euren dummen flames auf..es reichen ja schon die kiddies in game als dass sogar auch noch hier unnötiges,überflüssiges gepostet wird.. -.-'

so far

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (29. Mai 2008)

Naja, irgendein server muss nunmal dran glauben, wenn blizz höchstpersönlich sunwell raiden gehn will. man muss ja schließlich testen, ob eh alles passt.

Und da schließen sie den server halt mal, damit es zu keinen lags kommt...

Find ich schon richtig so.

Nein spaß beiseite.

Klar kannst du denen mal deine meinung sagen, wenn es häufiger vorkommt, ist es ja berrechtigt. Allerdings wird es nix bringen, da dies mit sicherheit in den AGB festgelegt ist. Wenns störungen gibt, dann ist das schade, aber nunmal leider so.

Habt ihr auf dem server vielleicht noch Phase 1 auf der insel? vielleicht wollen sie dort es freischalten? aber nicht per tastendruck, sondern questen dort selbst - ungestört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitjara (29. Mai 2008)

Monsterburn schrieb:


> Hu !!
> 
> Seit doch froh das sie es auf mehrere mittwochs aufteilen oder sollten sie doch lieber den realm durchgehend
> stilllegen ,damit das problem das anscheinend auch wirklich auf den realm besteht behoben wird.
> ...




So sehe ich das auch... Besser ein paar mal mittwochs länger, als mehrere Tage/wochen am Stück!
Server zu warten, in der größenordnung ist ziemlich zeitaufwendig und viel arbeit, vor allem wenn es probleme gibt. die leute die das machen sind auch nur menschen...
Und mal eben son server umzuziehen ist auch nicht immer einfach, auch bei virtuellen maschinen nicht!

und ja, ich hab selber mal auf dem realmpool gespielt!


----------



## Juudra (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol sry aber ich kann über dei post nur müde lächeln wenn es dich so ankotzt dann wechsel das spiel.Und das mit der freetime kannste schon vergessen das machne die nie weil dann sämtliche Leute die schonmal verlängerte wartezeiten erdulden mussten freetime verlangen würden.Es ist allgemein bekannt das es mittwoch wartungsarbeiten gibt und fertig.Musste auch schon verlängerte wartungsarbeiten hinnehmen und mich siehtm an keinen heulthrad aufmachen.


----------



## riggedi (29. Mai 2008)

Sashael schrieb:


> Einzig IST ein Superlativ. Darum gibt es keine Steigerung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein Beitrag von gestern hat mir noch heute den Morgen versüsst - handclaps! Um Dir ein wenig bei der Pluralgeschichte bzgl. der Mittwoch-Frage zu helfen, schau mal bei Wiki:

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Mittwoch

Riggedi


----------



## Redis (29. Mai 2008)

/kopf schüttel!

Geht ARBEITEN!!!


----------



## Babble (29. Mai 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


Punkt 12 und 13 sind da wohl mal angebracht...



Und nein Ihr müsst keine Benutzerdaten eingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (29. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich 6 Tage die Woche anderes zu tun hätte und ich mich dann wie blöd auf den Mittwoch freue weil das mein einzigster freier Tag zum WOW zocken ist dann könnte ich das verstehen das man sich über die Wartungsarbeiten in der Nacht bzw. morgends am Mittwoch aufregt.

ansonsten nicht!


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. Mai 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> /kopf schüttel!
> 
> Geht ARBEITEN!!!




Wohl vertan oder einfach nicht gelesen!
Er arbeitet sogar mit 2 jobs!



@1  Nur noch ne anmerkung weil es um dein geld geht (Wie erklärst du mit die GEZ gebür die du zahlst)

Das ist ein grund zum heulen weil man es nicht verhintern kann (nicht zahlen heißt nicht befreit)(die sind da ganz flexibel die hollen sich die kohle auch im nachhinein den da bist du der jenige der was zubeweisen hat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusone (29. Mai 2008)

Hmm versteh nicht wieso du dich so aufregst. Spiel nun seit Release und ganz ehrlich, so wie mom. Wartungen Support usw läuft ist mehr als Spitze.
Denk ich an damals zurück ist schonmal passiert das ich 3 Tage nacheinander jeden Nachmittag nicht spielen konnte für paar Stunden. 
Klar ist ärgerlich irgendwo, aber wie gesagt mittlerweile ist das alles so gut im Griff soweit.
Und wenns dich doch so sehr ärgert spiel halt en anderes Game, keiner zwingt dich WoW zu spielen. 
Gibt genug Alternativen die sogar Kostenfrei sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashael (29. Mai 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Liste bis auf Hundert weiter führen.... Aber mal ehrlich: will hier auch nur einer wissen das eine Firma wie Blizz mal einfach so ein paar millionen dollar im jahr ausgibt nur damit Ihr WOW zocken könnt? Und wer möchte jetzt noch mehr zahlen für das was er bekommt???



Äh ... ok, da muss ich dann aber auch mal was dagegen halten. Bin ja für Fairness.

Angeblich 9 Mio zahlende Accounts. Jeder zahlt 13 Eu im Monat. Macht 117 Millionen Euro im Monat oder 1,404 Milliarden Euro im Jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Milliarde vierhundertundvier Millionen Euro im Jahr.

1.404.000.000,- € 

Bei meinem derzeitigen Gehalt müsste ich ca. 70.000 Jahre arbeiten, um das Geld zusammen zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wird irgendwie klar, wie sich Blizzard Schauspieler wie Mr.T, William Shatner oder Jean-Claude Van Damme für ein paar niedliche Fernsehspots leisten kann. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie sich auch Julia Roberts oder George Clooney holen können, aber dann hätt das Geld vielleicht nicht mehr für das neue Villendorf der Blizzard-Chefetage in den Anden gereicht. Oder so. *g*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> zum Glück geh ich Mittwochs Arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign , ohman wie ich diese Thema hasse wegen den WAHRTUNGSARBEITEN . immer nur das gleich das ist mal zum kotzen , geh lieber arbeiten dann hast du keine Probs am Mittwoch oder in die SCHULE oder an die frische luft gehen oder bist du ein keller kind^^


----------



## Atemion (29. Mai 2008)

absolut mimimi...
geh doch auch mal nach draußen und unternehm was mit freunden oder familie


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2008)

Sashael schrieb:


> Äh ... ok, da muss ich dann aber auch mal was dagegen halten. Bin ja für Fairness.
> 
> Angeblich 9 Mio zahlende Accounts. Jeder zahlt 13 Eu im Monat. Macht 117 Millionen Euro im Monat oder 1,404 Milliarden Euro im Jahr.
> 
> ...




Sag sowas nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die meisten hier denken doch, Blizz ist sowas wie das Sozialamt.
Die Leute, die da arbeiten machen Tags über nen normalen 8 Stunden Job und abends gehen sie zu Blizz (ehrenamtlich natürlich) und sorgen unter Aufgabe ihres Privatlebens dafür, dass wir ignoranten User zocken können *schluchz, das sind soo liebe gute Menschen und wir User sind so garstig*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (29. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Armes vernachlässigtes Kind sucht Katze odr lieben Hund zum Spielen, kann gerne acuh echtes Fell und so haben ... alter mach dir mal gedanken darüber ob man sich 2-9h nicht irgendwie anderst gestallten kann. Versuch doch mal mit deiner Mutter zu reden wenn sie dein Mittagessen in das abgedunkelte Zimmer bringt, vielleicht entsteht ja ein Gespräch oder noch komischere dinge ... so long


----------



## Zdam (30. Mai 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Armes vernachlässigtes Kind sucht Katze odr lieben Hund zum Spielen, kann gerne acuh echtes Fell und so haben ... alter mach dir mal gedanken darüber ob man sich 2-9h nicht irgendwie anderst gestallten kann. Versuch doch mal mit deiner Mutter zu reden wenn sie dein Mittagessen in das abgedunkelte Zimmer bringt, vielleicht entsteht ja ein Gespräch oder noch komischere dinge ... so long




vielleicht solltest du nicht so oft den deutsch-unterricht schwäntzen, dann könntest auch was ordentliches schreiben!!!

und wenn du des lesens mächtig wärst, hättest du bemerkt, dass der thread-ersteller arbeiten muss und nicht wie viele schüler jeden tag stundenlang zocken kann.

und ja, ich hätte groß und kleinschreibung beachten können, war aber zu faul dazu


----------



## Feryn (30. Mai 2008)

ZITAT(Rolandos @ 29.05.2008, 09:00) *
Na ja stimmt schon für einen Hartz 4 Empfänger sind 1 Euro im Monat eine menge Geld. Aber wieso spart er die 13 Euro nicht einfach.



Kalyptus schrieb:


> Das ist ein selten dämlicher Spruch.



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben !!! Hat null mit dem thema zu tun.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Mai 2008)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das blizz nicht für ständige server bereitschaft garantiert (reibungslosen ablauf).


----------



## Dusktumy (30. Mai 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> man man man .. so ein dummes geflame ...



Wenn Du Geflame hasst warum hast Du dann das Thema eröffnet?
Das ist auch ein rumgeflame von dir selbst!


----------



## Xordon (30. Mai 2008)

Die Downtimes sind ja auch extra so gelegt, dass möglichst wenige Spieler davon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Die wenigsten sind Schichtarbeiter die nur nachts Zeit hätten. Und offenbar müssen die Server regelmäßig gewartet werden. Wann also sonst?


----------



## Pàscal1 (4. Juni 2008)

Agrael12 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja wenigstens Verständnis augfbringen wenn blizz die Gründe für die verlängerten Warungsarbeiten nennen würde.



Den kann ich dir nennen:
Tirion, Schattenbrand
Heute wieder Sethekkhallen Hero Daily:
Standen fast vor dem Endboss, plötzlich ist bei allen Gruppenmitgliedern das Bild eingefroren. Chat ging Weiter, die letzte Zauberanimation läuft noch, dann hauts alle vom Server --> neu einloggen. Und zack die gesamt ini ist wieder resetett, standen wieder am Eingang.
GM meinte zuerst: Blabla bla Interface Probleme; Cache + WTF + Interface ordner umbenennen.
So leich ließ ich mich nicht abwimmeln, nach ner Weiler meinte er er würde sich das Problem genauer anschauen, ich bekomm ne Makro verabschiedung und: Ticket geschlossen! Ihr könnt euch denken was ich bei der GM-Umfrage angegeben habe...


----------



## Fornika (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn du nachn Servercrash GM bist und 1000 Tickets zum bearbeiten kriegst wo alle nur rumheulen wirst auch so reagieren. -> Makro - Verabschieden - geschlossen.  Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich würd wahrscheinlich so reagieren.....


----------



## Karzag (5. Juni 2008)

is doch klar das du geflmt wirst du heuelst hie rrum weil du ein pc spiel nicht spielen kannst. sowas kann man beim acht jährigen mal durchgehen lassen .
aber hier??? einfach nur unangebracht und lächerlich wenn du keinen anderen lebenssinn hast ausser vor der daddelkiste zu sitzen , tust du mir echt leid. und das mit den zwei jobs glaub ich kein meter. denn mittwochs bei mama müll runter bringen und freitags treppe machen sind keine jobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (5. Juni 2008)

zumal n GM bei sowas eh nichts machen kann ^^


----------



## Blackpanter1981 (5. Juni 2008)

ich finde das geheule hier echt geil das einige glauben das blizz an der ganzen geschichte massig kohle verdient mag ja sein aber schonmal dran gedacht das wohl die meisten leute die bei blizz arbeiten auch geld haben wollen
und einige Downtimes müssen nichtmal bliss verschulden sein 
schonmal von netzproblemen gehört wo der provider einfach mal das netz neu starten muss und man somit einfach mal aus dem gakme gekickt wird
finde den support bei WOW klasse und die wartungsarbeiten mittwochs früh zu machen ist doch ok stellt euch mal vor die wären 18-xxx uhr dann würden warscheinlich die foren vor meckertreads platzen
so long

Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (5. Juni 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht mehr von 4 GB Ram geredet oder nem Athlon 64 FX! Was da drin steckt sind pro Server locker mal mehr als ihr alle in einem Jahr verdient!
> Dafür auch die Monatlichen Gebühren von grade mal 13 Euro pro Kopf! 130 Euro im Jahr! Was bei Blizz ned ma reichen würde um auch nur einen Realm zu finanzieren!
> Das Geld kommt halt aus der Masse und denen die sie finanzieren!



Habe mal das unwichtige ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) rausgenommen, aber bevor du andere belehren willst : Kopfrechnen lernen !!! Das Jahr hat 12 Monate !!! Nicht nur 10, ergo sind das 156 Euro im Jahr !!! Nimm das nächste mal einen Taschenrechner zu Hilfe !!!


----------



## Ripperjack (5. Juni 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber der erste Beitrag reicht ja auch schon....  Hast du mal an einen kleinen Entzug gedacht?? Oder kannst du gar nicht mehr ohne WoW leben?? Man kann doch froh sein das die Server alle laufen denn innerhin spielen 8 Millionen Menschen dieses Spiel und es gehört schon ne Menge dazu das alles am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (5. Juni 2008)

Ripperjack schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber der erste Beitrag reicht ja auch schon....  Hast du mal an einen kleinen Entzug gedacht?? Oder kannst du gar nicht mehr ohne WoW leben?? Man kann doch froh sein das die Server alle laufen denn innerhin spielen 8 Millionen Menschen dieses Spiel und es gehört schon ne Menge dazu das alles am Laufen zu halten.




Sorry, dann halt dich bitte, bitte, raus. Der TE hat das ganze relativiert !! Und alles was du hier sagst, wurde bereits mehrfach zum Besten gegeben !


----------



## Maradil (5. Juni 2008)

Zdam schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du nicht so oft den deutsch*-*unterricht schwän*T*zen, dann könntest auch was ordentliches schreiben!!!
> 
> und wenn du des lesens mächtig wärst, hättest du bemerkt, dass der thread-ersteller arbeiten muss und nicht wie viele schüler jeden tag stundenlang zocken kann.
> 
> und ja, ich hätte groß und kleinschreibung beachten können, war aber zu faul dazu



vielleicht solltest du nicht so oft den deutschunterricht schwänzen, dann könntest auch was ordentliches schreiben!!!

und wenn du des lesens mächtig wärst, hättest du bemerkt, dass der thread-ersteller arbeiten muss und nicht wie viele schüler jeden tag stundenlang zocken kann.

und ja, ich hätte groß und kleinschreibung beachten können, war aber zu faul dazu


Soviel zum Thema Rechtschreibung, fass dir erstmal an die eigene Nase du Horst -.-


----------



## Niniria (5. Juni 2008)

spikeye schrieb:


> Also langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr kriegt ja 2 volle Freedays für die Wartungsarbeiten, also aufhören mimimi machen. Ansonsten kannste gleich zu Aldi gehn n 10er Pack Tempo kaufen!


----------



## Maradil (5. Juni 2008)

bei Aldi gibts keine Tempos...


----------



## Pauwee (5. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bei Aldi gibts keine Tempos...





doch..da wo die milch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheelou (5. Juni 2008)

Rajaxx = Realm

Schattebrand = Realmpool

der ganze Pool is down, net nur DEIN Server Rajaxx, ich selber spiel auf Mug'thol und ja es ist ärgerlich wenn du Dich um 11 Uhr einloggen willst dort steht dann was von 13 Uhr und um 13 Uhr steht dann was von 17 Uhr, aber sobalt es mehr als 24 Stunden sind die Blizzard die Server down hält, z.B. zwei Mittwoche im Monat länger als 13 Uhr hab ich bisher immer einen Free Day bekommen.

Ich verstehe das Du für Dein RL Gold auch die Leistung haben möchtest die Du bezahlst, aber die downs sind ein Must have, daran ändert whinen auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schlaf dann ne Runde länger ... und an Patch Days sollte man sowieso nie spielen, lass Dir das von nem Newbie die erst etwas übern Jahr spielt gesagt sein :pP


----------



## cM2003 (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn mich etwas so stören würde dann würde ich einfach den Realm wechseln oO
Naja Wobei, bei 4 Chars 20€ auszugeben wäre mir dann doch zu heftig ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (5. Juni 2008)

sorry aber bei mir war der eine server mit meinem twink auch bis 23 uhr down hab mir dann ganz einfach noch nen twink auf wiederum nem anderen server gemacht. so hab ich wenigsten ausweich möglichkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (5. Juni 2008)

> Kotzt es euch auch an?



Ne ich hab auch noch was zu tun für meine (Schul)Laufbahn...


----------

